# Izzo Pompei or Astoria Perla LPG



## Jaspers (Mar 4, 2013)

I will need to choose a lever machine for my mobile coffee business soon. Towability offer these two machines. Does anyone have any thoughts about which is better or if there are any (better) models out there with different suppliers?

Peter


----------



## Moveable Feast (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there

did you get an answer? As I need to get one as well!

many thanks

Emma


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

What about a Londinium II or III ?

Or an Astoria?


----------



## Jaspers (Mar 4, 2013)

I eventually decided on the astoria perla since the parts are easier to get. I had one with a red body...looks more impressive and makes good coffee.


----------

